

Cassini flies by Titan, collects intel on mysterious lakes - jdnier
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-cassini-titan-20140618-story.html

======
jdnier
"If the data from this morning is good enough, it will tell us what these
liquids really are."

